# JJ's iPhonography



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 29, 2015)

Just wanted to share my favorite shots I've taken. All of these were taken with an Apple iPhone 3G or 4s unless otherwise stated.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 29, 2015)

You took those pictures with an iPhone? I used to use an expensive film camera, then a digital camera with equal lens and adjustments, for macrophotography. Man I am over the hill. Good shots.


"If all mankind were to disappear, the world would regenerate back to the rich state of equilibrium that existed ten thousand years ago. If insects were to vanish, the environment would collapse into chaos."  ~  E. O. Wilson


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 29, 2015)

I used a $10 macro lens for my iPhone and really had to go out of my way for the shots. With a fixed lens, I had to be almost touching my subjects with the phone, which leads to insane shadow issues. Most of my pics are naturally shot, meaning in their natural environment where they were found. 

Here's one I took where I use a simple drop sheet with some contrasting lighting.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 29, 2015)

Hate spiders, and bugs creep me out but these are some sick shots! And just with an iPhone? I'd say that macro lens is a nifty find. These are incredible. Sometimes it doesn't matter what equipment you're working with, you can still get brilliant shots.

Looking forward to seeing what else you can capture! ^_^


----------



## LeeC (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't know whether you're in or near an urban area, but if you ever landed in my multi-acre natural garden (forest edge ecosystem) you'd have a field day  I'd like to be cataloging all the life forms I've started/attracted, but I waited too late in life. Now I just sit out there and enjoy the natural world sympathy, when it isn't covered with three feet of snow that is. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty sure my wife would have a panic attack if she saw these. Great job though.


----------



## Blade (Mar 30, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Don't know whether you're in or near an urban area, but if you ever landed in my multi-acre natural garden (forest edge ecosystem) you'd have a field day  I'd like to be cataloging all the life forms I've started/attracted, but I waited too late in life. Now I just sit out there and enjoy the natural world sympathy, when it isn't covered with three feet of snow that is.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Nothing to worry about catalogue issue IMHO, it is the act that matters.:encouragement: What would you do with the catalogue anyway?:scratch:

Anyhow I liked the shots in the OP. Once our snow disappears and life gets rolling again I am going to go out and do some nature shots.


----------



## escorial (Mar 30, 2015)

cool


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

;( well aside from being scared, your pictures look really nice, nicely done. But I was not expecting pictures of spiders... :cry:


----------

